# PVC pipe Shower plus Mixer (things made at home)



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

As people seem to be interested in what can be made at home.. cheaper (but of course) and *better and longer lasting *than any commercial product... here is what I made an hour ago.

The plumber-price for a shower and hot-cold water mixer was Rs.9,000-Rs.12,000 which is daylight robbery! And plumber's labor is extra. Plumbers make a lot of money apparently.... I mean you can set fire to your college degrees... just be a plumber and make a better living than a banker....

Anyway... I thought "screw you, Guy" and got some PVC fittings and some pipe. And made my own for a fraction of the cost. I will fit it in my new bathroom tomorrow...
















Do I care it looks cheap?

Nope. Life is about things that work... not about showing off how fancy I am.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Be sure to brace that riser for your shower and turn it on slowly, because the water pressure in many places can blow apart the plastic fittings. The bent shower arm being plastic, may not last long if you have lots of water pressure. It will bend up as the water shoots out, really stressing the threads of the elbow. But, it looks great and will work fine 😀


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> if you have lots of water pressure


I wish!

In this city the utility doesn't have enough pressure to drive your taps direct. They just have enough to send water to an underground tank (all homes have one). And around once a week, we pump water from the underground tank to an overhead tank using an electric water-pump (all homes have one)... takes about 10-15 minutes.

So water pressure depends on the thickness of your pipes.... it's very manageable and I have complete control.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Good on you! It's crazy what people pay to get stuff like that done.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks. Best thing is all this is made out of standard off-the-shelf parts.

If some part gets broken or clogged, I can take it all apart and either replace that part or make something more elaborate.

Home-made stuff can't be destroyed... it just upgrades.

I am just sad I wasted my life and daddy's money going to college. I could've been a plumber instead.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Thanks. Best thing is all this is made out of standard off-the-shelf parts.
> 
> If some part gets broken or clogged, I can take it all apart and either replace that part or make something more elaborate.
> 
> ...


That's is the best part about it. If not youd have to over pay for repairs too. Like I said good on you sir. I hope it provides you many years of use!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Now this is a fancy shower. 👍🏼


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Self sufficiency through ingenuity. Good on you brother. Saw your solar panel setup a while back too. 👍


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I got this leftover pipe... a bit less than one and half feet long. One inch thick...

Compact blowgun anyone???


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> Plumbers make a lot of money apparently.... I mean you can set fire to your college degrees... just be a plumber and make a better living than a banker....


As a plumber I find perceptions of what I earn quite interesting 

I would describe it as more of a lifestyle choice (I do lead what I would describe as quite a good life )

Anyway nice looking shower. An awful lot better than most I’ve seen in my travels round Asia (more of an idea of my lifestyle choices)


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

spewing said:


> I do lead what I would describe as quite a good life


I knew it! 



spewing said:


> An awful lot better than most I’ve seen in my travels round Asia


That would be pouring hot water on yourself out of a bucket. That is the traditional way all over Asia, I think. Anything beyond that is an improvement.

East Asians like soaking in a bath... South Asians never do. We always need water pouring down on us like in a shower. We don't like bathtubs and hot-tubs, etc. In the ruins we found of 5,000 years ago... no bathtubs or pools even then.

Water pouring down probably seems more normal because of the monsoon rains...


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> I knew it!


that doesn’t mean I earn lots of money, I just spend it wisely 






Sean Khan said:


> That would be pouring hot water on yourself out of a bucket. That is the traditional way all over Asia, I think. Anything beyond that is an improvement.


In a lot of places hot water would be nice


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

spewing said:


> In a lot of places hot water would be nice


Hot water is damn easy ... all you have to do is get one of these heater-rods and put them in a large tub or bucket for a few minutes. They are very effective. And also very cheap.


https://www.daraz.pk/products/electric-rod-water-heater-1500w-i103124529-s1249118529.html?search=1


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> Hot water is damn easy ... all you have to do is get one of these heater-rods and put them in a large tub or bucket for a few minutes. They are very effective. And also very cheap.
> 
> 
> https://www.daraz.pk/products/electric-rod-water-heater-1500w-i103124529-s1249118529.html?search=1


I had a smaller one, to boil water in a mug for that all important first cup of tea in the morning.
After more than a few electric shocks I was quite glad when it packed up completely.
The one I had was made in India which probably explains why it was so crap
Those say made in Japan so i would expect them to be less of a risk to your health.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

spewing said:


> The one I had was made in India which probably explains why it was so crap


Yeahhhhh.....

I make my tea in a microwave, BTW (using tea-bags). One minute zap does the job without any fuss.



spewing said:


> Those say made in Japan so i would expect them to be less of a risk to your health.


haha.... No, they are not made in Japan. They say the materials these things are made of come from Japan. And I doubt if even that is true.

Nothing that is "made in Japan" can be for 300 Rupees ($1-$2), that's for sure. They are all made here.

Once upon a time it was a common thing to write "Made as in Japan" on Pakistani stuff... many peoples' eyes would just skip over the "as in". 🤣


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

There are too many puns here to even know where to begin! 😝


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> There are too many puns here to even know where to begin! 😝


Like a plumber with a username of spewing?


----------

